

Architecture for a distributed app store (2007) - durga
http://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/41756

======
tybris
Interesting, nice foresight. Remind me of my college days when I could design
stuff like DDoS resilient distributed voting systems without the burden of
having to build and test it (although I would not have gotten away with that
in my MSc thesis), truly understanding the issues, or being in a constant
inner-struggle over the purpose of computer science.

------
shulabh
the paper is at
[http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/41756/22623331...](http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/41756/226233316.pdf?sequence=1)

